# Service Dog



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, I am new here!
I have a neuromuscular disorder called Dystonia. It's the third largest disorder of its kind behind Parkinson's. in fact, Michael J. Fox has it, but never mentions it. A form most people can relate to would be writers cramp. That is actually a form of Focal Dystonia! 
Anyway, that being said, my neurologist has prescribed a service dog for me, not for balance walking, but for companionship but mostly to detect situations involving a lot of sensory input or places, people, etc., that can cause unnecessary nervous system overload. 
I have owned two Shih tzus in the past nd although love able, found them to be very stubborn to train. I have heard that Havanese are very trainable and respond quickly to commands taught to them.
Is there anyone in this forum that uses their Havanese as a service dog and if so, in what way?
Thanks so much! Lori


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't use my dog as a service dog but I can say I also had a shih-tzu before my Havanese. I agree they are very sweet. But Riley(my Havanese) learns SOOO much more quickly and easily than my shih-tzu did. I don't think my shih-tzu was stubborn, I just think Riley is so much smarter


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of our owners has one that she has trained as a service dog. She was VERY experienced in training dogs though. Some individual (far from all) Havanese would be capable of doing what you want, but my big question is who will do the training.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome Lori,
I've never had a service dog, but have worked with a few, professionally as I am in the public schools.

You don't have to train them yourself, there are organizations that do that, but with your specific neurological disease, I'd assume, that there haven't been that many service dogs trained for that. I know in the U.K. they train yorkies for type I diabetes. they train them to smell a particular blood sugar level, to give the person a 45 minute window to eat or inject some insulin.

what city, state are you in? I'm out in CA.


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm in NC. My dad breeds labs, has them trained for companion dogs. A friend of mine with the same disorder has a Newfie . It's huge. It's counter balances her, nudges her to sit and when I saw her, she got between my legs like a horse! She knew I needed to be in a wheelchair. (I'm 95 lbs so the dog was ready for a ride!). My friend has self trained her from 8 weeks, teaching her one word commands for picking up things she drops, I would have to do that too...I have been researching self training service dogs for anxiety. I only began this idea after meeting my friend, my neuro suggested it and I started looking at small breeds. I clicked on a pic that looked like a Shih tzu puppy but was a Havanese and was instantly fascinated and knew this was the breed I wanted (gut instinct kind of thing) so, to answer...I don't know if I can learn to self teach, send it away to be taught or have a trainer come to me. There are several breeders in NC near me, couple of hours...I want to talk to them and at the same time research all my saved links on dogs for anxiety (google didn't understand "dogs for nervous system overload" , lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Havanese are wildly smart so I'm sure they could be trained by a professional and yourself together. Im sure you would have to find someone that specializes in service dog training though. Look up CJ and Jasmine on You tube to see what a Havanese can do. She may even know of the proper trainers to seek. CJ is on Facebook and Twitter also


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your questions and suggestions. I've been reading more on dogs specifically trained for helping with owners anxiety / nervous system issues. It's quite expensive from what I've seen so far but I've also talked with a few people that have dogs for this purpose and they ALL self trained them! I haven't gotten specifics on how they begin this kind of training. I am on a very tight income, awaiting my disability hearing on December 3. I've been trying to save up, my son and I have a puppy money jar...I have prescription from my neuro, where to get vests and patches, but I'm stumped on the training part. By the time I have money saved up (I still have no idea how much a Havenese puppy is...I'm set on the breed though) I will hopefully know how to best train my best friend. If anyone has any more input, I'd appreciate it...btw, I'm in NC, near Asheville and I saw Tom is in NC...I'd love to visit and see one in person...I have puppy fever but I'm going to be very diligent and dedicated to this process. Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Lori, and welcome 
I do have one of my Havanese as a service dog. She detects my migraines before I even know they are coming on. It has been a god send for me. She was a self taught (meaning she had the natural instincts) and I had to learn that from a friend of mine who has a Aussie as her service dog. So when we learned that is what she was doing I had her certified. She is now almost 8 years old and I worry about being able to get another dog that can do the same as her when that time comes. It is horrible when I would get my migraines as they would put me in a dark room for nearly 3 days at a time and when you get them between 2 to 3 times a month, that is a lot of time away. now she tells me and I am able to take my medication and i will either have no pain or a very minor headache. I feel these guys are very intelligent and quick to learn, but I also feel it does take a special kind of dog to do services. For the kind you are talking it may not be as hard as those that have to detect certain things like seizers or migraines etc.


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

I have migraines too, I'm forty and I've had them since I was 16. With my disorder I get the worse and more frequently. I have episodal attacks where my muscles freeze and I can't move, or sometimes just a random body part. Weather, hormones and stress sets it off, but sometimes it's out of the blue. Thank you for replying...I found out with a prescription they don't have to be certified. I'm stuck on knowing whether I could self train...that would be ideal!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

My muscle attacks are similar maybe to a dog as seizures...migraines and too much nervous system activity are what I need it to help me with. Depression from being housebound is a plus, too. I'm a single mom of a 13 year old and he really wants to see me have a " helper" ...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Lori,
Welcome to the forum! I sort of use my dog as a service dog, unofficially, I'm chronically ill with lupus, Myofascial syndrome, interstitial cystitis are my 3 main auto immune problems, but I am just an auto-immune mess. A few people started talking to me about dogs and the way they can help heal, so I talked myself into it and researched it til' I found havanese. I have to say, she's been an incredible healing force for me, and a great companion on those days where I can't get out of bed or look at light, she is such a trooper, won't even bother me for food or going out to sniff the yard, she is very intuitive and has that female care-taker instinct. i had read that females make better service animals for those who are ill, I guess its the doggy version of women's intuition .

When I first got her, I was 5'8 and 98 lbs, I looked like death and was frequently told so, lol, but I am now at a much healthier 120. Its hard to put on weight when you are sick with certain ailments. I do think she can sense flares coming on, I have noticed some behavior cues before flares over the last year or so. Getting her was the best decision I have made, better than any prescription from the pharmacy.. I still take those though, lol..unfortunately. But I am very grateful for her and I can't imagine a flare without her snuggling with me. She reads my mind, people that I don't like, she doesn't like.. 

I'm not familiar with Dystonia, but I do believe dogs can help chronically ill humans, no doubt about it.

Keep us posted, we'd love to hear about your journey training your havanese as a service animal

:welcome:

Kara


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

This is just in reference to the migraine people. Just a shot in the dark but my daughter suffered daily from headaches and migraines, then married a man who had to be on a gluten free diet. As soon as she changed her household to gluten free and followed the diet herself......no more headaches. This was after MRI's, a neurologist, a chiropractor.....it was gluten


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> This is just in reference to the migraine people. Just a shot in the dark but my daughter suffered daily from headaches and migraines, then married a man who had to be on a gluten free diet. As soon as she changed her household to gluten free and followed the diet herself......no more headaches. This was after MRI's, a neurologist, a chiropractor.....it was gluten


Funny you should mention that, because I also have suffered from severe migraines most of my adult life.

For general health reasons, we recently switched our family to a completely organic, non-GMO diet. Because virtually ALL wheat was genetically modified long enough ago that there IS no more "natural" wheat left in cultivation, even "organic" wheat contains a protein, gliadin, which is not natural, and is processed as a "foreign invader" by most people. (this is different than celiac disease and gluten intolerance, and affects MANY more people without their knowledge, and causes chronic inflammation in MANY people) For this reason, although I have not cut organic wheat completely out of the diet for the whole family, I've stopped eating it for the most part, and eat wheat/gluten free breads now. (unlike a few years ago, there are MANY really tasty options now!)

Whether it is switching to a fully organic diet, taking wheat OUT of my diet, or a combination, my migraines have gone to at least 2-3 per week (even though I am on a preventative med) to only a handful per month, and MUCH less severe. I've only had one that couldn't be stopped by my "rescue" medicine since we switched to organic. I have also experienced less chronic joint pain from my RA. In my case, I really think it is the wheat that is the culprit, rather than gluten, because I have never had any gastro symptoms, and I continue to eat other (organic) sources of gluten without any noticeable problems.

Quite honestly, I'm a little concerned about how I'm going to do after Thanksgiving dinner with family that doesn't cook organic. At least I'm going to take my wheat free, organic, "Prairie Bread" along!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

lise said:


> This is just in reference to the migraine people. Just a shot in the dark but my daughter suffered daily from headaches and migraines, then married a man who had to be on a gluten free diet. As soon as she changed her household to gluten free and followed the diet herself......no more headaches. This was after MRI's, a neurologist, a chiropractor.....it was gluten


Thanks Lise for the info. Unfortunately for me my migraines are from a bad car accident I was in and I had fractured my neck, the worst of it was the hospital that I was taken to never caught it. A few years later a different doctor that I started going to had caught it in both the original and a new x-ray and saw that it did not heal properly (probably do to the fact they did not put me in a neck brace) so this is now some thing that i will continue to live with for the remainder of my life


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey again, this thread has gotten interesting! I am an artist, licensed massage therapist, certified yoga instructor, 3rd degree Reiki practitioner/ teacher and am certified in a couple other things too...I have dedicated my life to helping people with suffering, physical and emotional. I'm vegetarian, a distributor of organic, non GMO supplements..etc., etc....then 3 years ago I was hit so hard with the onset of Dystonia (third largest neuromuscular disorder) and my life "ended"...I lost 55ibs at 5'5", spent months calling in favors to chiropractors, craniosacral, acupuncturists, etc., then went Western medicine. After 60 doctors, procedures, Parkinson's drugs I ended up being allergic to causing me to lose my memory for a year. I have finally gotten the right combo of pain killer, muscle relaxer and anti spasm Meds then I have recently found out my mom has had her whole life too, but she always said it was arthritis or something in explainable, being tested for MS, lupus , polio when little...I'm sorry I'm spewing, but this little dog issue is the most exciting thing that's happened in 3 years. I have been told I will spend my lifetime in a wheelchair, although I fight that everyday, walk, move, use crutches...after this ramble, what I'm wondering for those that have replied, how does your dog alert you to onset of migraine, seizure, muscle attack, high anxiety? How do they respond or let you know? I've never had a girl dog, always boys...it makes sense that they would be natural caretakers. Please forgive my history ramble, I'm just trying to give an idea of how active and independent I was helping others and now I am desperate for the same thing myself as well as a "detector" and snuggle partner. Happy thanksgiving...I appreciate your patience and replies more than you know! I also need to know how much to money to save, I know you can't sell on here, I will look at the NC breeder list and inquire. Thanks again!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lori Raines said:


> what I'm wondering for those that have replied, how does your dog alert you to onset of migraine, seizure, muscle attack, high anxiety? How do they respond or let you know? I've never had a girl dog, always boys...it makes sense that they would be natural caretakers. Please forgive my history ramble, I'm just trying to give an idea of how active and independent I was helping others and now I am desperate for the same thing myself as well as a "detector" and snuggle partner. Happy thanksgiving...I appreciate your patience and replies more than you know! I also need to know how much to money to save, I know you can't sell on here, I will look at the NC breeder list and inquire. Thanks again!!


Lori I can not speak for all, when it comes to dogs alerting. My Girl will constantly smell me (more in my face) and when the chemicals in my body change I guess is how she tells. but she will kind of back away quickly like some one with bad breath and then comes back like to double check, if I am starting a migraine she will start to paw at me and let out a little whimper, if I am not then she just goes back to lying down next to me.

When she first started doing this it drove me nuts, because I don't like the dogs to be right in my face, and I could never figure out why she would do this to me all the time, until my friend that has her seizure alert Aussie asked me if I noticed anything different when she would do this, of course I never put two and two together, but she continued to tell me to watch her and when she does it again to check my time and see if something in me or else wise seems to change and low and behold sure enough when she did it again with in 30-45 minutes later I was down with a major migraine. so the following time when she did it again I took my meds and I had no pain. A part of me felt that I just took meds that were not needed so the next time I ignored it, but when she alerted me sure enough I ended up with another migraine. So needlessly to say, I have learned 

I know my friend with her Aussie she alerts her by making her sit down and she gets her medication. I remember one time at a show she even saved a man that was going into cardiac arrest. It is not typical for an alert dog to do that for someone else, but is was amazing none the less. The guy n ever even knew he had a heart condition until that day.



Thumper said:


> Hi Lori,
> i had read that females make better service animals for those who are ill, I guess its the doggy version of women's intuition .
> 
> Kara


This I have to disagree with - sorry Kara- but my service girl had in her first litter a boy that I believe has her same sense, as he went to work with severely handicap children everyday, and I am told how he always goes to the harder kids and one kid in particular that does have seizures. I truly do believe that if it is the right kind of mind set in a dog it does not matter if is a boy or a girl.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow, guys! That is amazing awesome stuff!


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

How can you tell when choosing from a litter if they are going to be inclined to be sensitive to these issues? My dad and his girlfriend breed labs for companion dogs and they said they can tell within 3 weeks the personality of each dog in the litter and a good breeder would know which puppy would be good for my needs. They have a friend named Alice who breeds Havanese somewhere close to here. I'm hoping I can get more info...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all, there is so much info on this forum, I'm really happy I found it! I've connected with quite a few people now that have service dogs with my disorder and migraines both, and all of them self trained or their dog just naturally knows. If the dog is used for counterbalancing for walking etc., they are professionally or self trained, but from what I see, if I get a puppy with a good connection, it occurs on its own. This is just one link I found about migraines since that topic was brought up: 
http://http://www.fitasfido.com/2011/09/26/migraine-alert-dogs-2/

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Lori Raines said:


> Hey all, there is so much info on this forum, I'm really happy I found it! I've connected with quite a few people now that have service dogs with my disorder and migraines both, and all of them self trained or their dog just naturally knows. If the dog is used for counterbalancing for walking etc., they are professionally or self trained, but from what I see, if I get a puppy with a good connection, it occurs on its own. This is just one link I found about migraines since that topic was brought up:
> http://http://www.fitasfido.com/2011/09/26/migraine-alert-dogs-2/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yay Lori, it really is a great forum!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*GF*



krandall said:


> Funny you should mention that, because I also have suffered from severe migraines most of my adult life.
> 
> For general health reasons, we recently switched our family to a completely organic, non-GMO diet. Because virtually ALL wheat was genetically modified long enough ago that there IS no more "natural" wheat left in cultivation, even "organic" wheat contains a protein, gliadin, which is not natural, and is processed as a "foreign invader" by most people. (this is different than celiac disease and gluten intolerance, and affects MANY more people without their knowledge, and causes chronic inflammation in MANY people) For this reason, although I have not cut organic wheat completely out of the diet for the whole family, I've stopped eating it for the most part, and eat wheat/gluten free breads now. (unlike a few years ago, there are MANY really tasty options now!)
> 
> ...


My daughter and her family are not only Gluten free but also my grandsons are dairy and soy free also. It really isnt that hard to go GF as the stores are now loaded with GF product. Pinterest has some wonderful GF recipes as well as there are alot of resources on facebook and twitter. My daughter does organic when she can but with all their restrictions, sometimes its impossible. 
When they are at mine I cook GF/DF/SF (lol) but not organic. Everyone is always just fine after. My son-in-law is full blown celiac and we think my daughter and her sons are just intolerant. If there is slight cross contamination they are fine but my son-in-law will get sick right away! My daughter will get a headache within no time if she eats anything that has gluten.
Glad to see that it is helping you but quite honestly, you should let the wheat go, at least try it to see if the headaches disappear when completely off.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

There's a website called something like service dog forum dot co
... It has a lot of great resources and message boards. Good info on owner trained service dogs as well. There might be a few books on amazon that could be helpful as well


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

http://http://aatactivities.webs.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> This I have to disagree with - sorry Kara- but my service girl had in her first litter a boy that I believe has her same sense, as he went to work with severely handicap children everyday, and I am told how he always goes to the harder kids and one kid in particular that does have seizures. I truly do believe that if it is the right kind of mind set in a dog it does not matter if is a boy or a girl.


This isn't my theory to disagree with, a relative of a friend trains service dogs professionally and I went into a really great discussion with him, he actually said that they assign males and females to different types of service, because males can be more efficient as police service dogs, females as medical service dogs and I presume the whole basis of this theory was their god given tendencies are similar to ours as humans, men can be more protective and women can be more driven to care take, and as we all know to make a black and white statement is always subject to having holes poked through it,because the world is more 'gray' and there are so many exceptions to every rule. I'm sure there are many great medical service dogs that are male and many great police/ drug dogs that are kick' ass girls, but even in the animal world, they are subject to the same stereo-typing as we are in the human world..I imagine that won't change anytime soon for either of us..lol

Gluten causes a whole HEAP of problems, I have tried the gluten free diet and found it to not be my cure, but I did find some of my favorite snacks that way.. I have to say that Glutino Pretzels are WAYYYY better tasting than the regular pretzels, they taste like butter to me, and I love me some butter  And I found some other great snacks at Whole foods a few weeks back..the Snikiddy chips? yummy, so its funny how some of the gluten free products taste so much better to me..

As far as finding a dog suited for migraines, IDK, part of me thinks that the puppies we pick just fall so madly in love with us that they become in-tune to us. I learned early on that Gucci can sense my emotions and fears quite accurately...even if I get annoyed at someone stopping by the house un announced (DH's friend) she picks right up on that and barks and grumbles, lol vs. if I am happy to see someone, she follows my lead and does the happy dance, but she picks up on how I feel before I do or say anything, its impressive how they become so tuned into how we are thinking and feeling...and utilize their senses of smell to do so.

Kara


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone...I haven't been here in a while, a lot has been going on and none of it involved getting a puppy! I still have my "prescription" for a service dog. After a long fight, I was finally deemed permanently disabled on Dec 3, 2012. This week I will be receiving my 3 years of back pay. My lawyer is taking $5300 from it and my first thought was...there went my Havanese puppy. However, my son also receives back pay as well and we decided that we would "share" our money and put it towards a service dog. He knows how much I need/ want one and he also wants to have a dog in the house. Sooooo...I have tried very hard to find a less expensive breed, I also contacted a person who is in touch with rescue service dogs. Most rescue service dogs are older or have been with one person serving the particular needs of their previous owner. I cannot find another breed that meets all the qualities I want/need/like other than the Havanese. I have found that almost all female puppies are around $2000. I've tried so hard to find one more affordable for us, but just haven't had any luck. It's such a huge amount of money, but for a good 15+ years of service, companionship and love...I guess it's an investment I will just have to make. If I worked, service dogs and all of their grooming, "outfits", vet bills, etc are tax write offs, but I cannot work at all. Sorry this is such a long post, I haven't been here a while, but I am ready. My first step is buying a car in the next two-three weeks. Then I could be able to contact a breeder in NC and ask if anyone has a new litter or any coming up, etc. I would be looking for a girl, since that seems to be the consensus on medical dogs gender, plus I've always had boys and I'd like the change . Any advice for me? Just start calling every breeder on here in NC? I'm very excited, reading and getting ready...I'm not ready as far as potty training, vests, , etc, but have my first list of commands to teach and plenty of love built up. Thanks in advance, Lori 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI Lori and :welcome: to the forum, I know these dogs are expensive, but please do not fall for some 'bargain basement' deal and take the chance of ending up with a dog with potential medical problems or it may be mixed with other similar looking breeds, etc. The way I look at it, a dog is an important investment, because it will hopefully be around for 15 years and if you go for health and a good breeder right off the bat, you can possibly save hundreds on vet bills, one trip to the vet for a 'mystery illness or affliction' can easily run over $500, a big problem, heart, legs, eyes..can easily run a few thousand and more than the initial cost of the dog, but if you spend 2000-2500, it averages out to 130-200 $$ a year, which is less than most people spend on ordering pizza or a few 'date' nights can easily rack up that much, granted, there is food, shots, etc. to consider, but I'd take my babygirl over pizzas and dinners out and new shoes or whatever the money could've gone to instead :amen:

One word of advice, take her everywhere with you and get her used to the car, the shoulder bag, the stroller, they like routine and some havs are prone to not being big fans of car rides, but if they only time they ride in the car is to the vet, they quickly learn, lol Go on short drives around the neighborhood and get them used to the car, stroller and shoulder bag. I take Gucci everywhere with me and she is usually very well behaved..she'll nap in her stroller around the mall and loves car rides more than anything.

Getting a hav for companionship is an exciting endeavor and you won't regret one penny spent on a healthy, smart havanese with a good temperament

Kara


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, Kara! 
I currently use crutches to walk and am going to be getting a power chair within the month. I have dystonia, a neuromuscular disorder. My legs are funky and walking isn't something I do very much... I have a huge fenced in yard that my son is planning in doing laps and the play time in with the dog. It will mostly be in the house, but I will be taking my son to school and picking him up everyday when I get a car....it's been a hard 3 yrs! Went from married, working hard as an artist, massage therapist and yoga teacher with two Shih tzus and an SUV to single, not working all of a sudden one day in 2009 to present, car repo'd and barely able to walk!! I run a 630 member support group on Facebook and just wrote an article for CNN. I am not very consistent, as my brain misfires to different muscle groups affecting me differently almost everyday. Some days I can walk, others I'm in a wheelchair or in bed. Sometimes I am kind of normal but my face or neck or arms will be in spasm instead of completely in my legs. Do you think my own physical inconsistency would be to hard for a Hav to get used to? When I had my Shih tzus, they went everywhere I did from 8 weeks. Car, work, home, dog park, etc. I know the loving routine thing with those guys. My son will walk her everyday after school and I will take her to short trips to school and back, but that's about all I do. She will have to sit in the power chair with me a lot. What do you think? And yes, I agree, it's worth every penny!!  thanks so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Do you think my own physical inconsistency would be to hard for a Hav to get used to?


No, I don't, depending on how you internalize it and how she interprets it. I don't think it would be any more alarming to them than any other physical response that strays from the norm, jumping up and running for an emergency or doing jumping jacks (not that I do that, but I imagine she'd just stare at me like she usually does) I'm not really wording this well, but I really don't think they would unless you have intense feelings of anxiety when it happens, because they really feed off of our emotions and can sense what we are feeling, so if the jerking startles you and takes you into a different state of mind/ fear, for example..Gucci will often mirror my emotions on a situation, if someone makes me nervous or uncomfortable, she'll growl at them, she responds to physical pain very lovingly, but she is also my comfort when I am in pain, so maybe that is also a mirror response.

I'm really sorry to hear what a rough road you've been down, you certainly do deserve a little fluff ball to comfort you and be your service companion..and I know how an illness can suck the finances right out of a family, even with insurance. I like to think that I save money on doctors and in some way, she has healed me. I was very, very thin before I got her, I was afraid to eat anything because of the pain that it might cause me (ulcers in my bladder) and I looked like death warmed over, people thought I was anorexic or at death's door, but life really got better for me, a very drastic change towards the positive, not to mention all of the people she brought into my life. I hope you have the same wonderful positive, healing experience that I feel I had. Granted, I'm not cured by any means, but my head is in a better place because of her.

Kara


----------



## Lori Raines (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow... Thanks for your honesty and you worded things great  just like how I talk, lol...I too lost 51 lbs. I looked awful...I've gained 17 back so I look a little better. Your reply made me feel so good, I need a friend, I can't wait. By the end of this week I will have 3 years of disability back pay, I'm putting some aside for the puppy. I guess it's time to start calling breeders!! You've made me really happy, thank you for writing back...much love and gratitude <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure! No problem  email me anytime I will PM my email addy to you if you want to ask any questions, or just talk! I really know what you are going through and I know that those w/ chronic illness/ etc.. sometimes its hard to talk about it to family and people in your close inner circle because of the whole 'chronic' aspect of it, people that don't have odd afflictions really don't understand, no matter how much they want to and where their heart is at, its sometimes like trying to explain to a dog how it is to purr and meow. Weird analogy I know.. lol

Kara


----------

